# Ebay: 28 gram gold nugget for price of gold



## carcrossguy (Jan 18, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/28-7-gram-Real-Yukon-Gold-Nugget-/220725762735?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item336447daaf

Surely, this guy can do better?


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 18, 2011)

What do you mean by better?


----------



## Irons (Jan 18, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> What do you mean by better?



Large Nuggets like that one usually sell at a stiff premium, sometimes 3x the metal value depending on the form and where it came from.


----------



## carcrossguy (Jan 18, 2011)

The strange thing is that a lot of people are buying 1/10 gram of gold dust or flakes. Some of the buyers seem to be repeat customers. Such a waste of shipping and ebay fees.


----------



## notch (Jan 18, 2011)

It sold for $1200. US. Someone got a good deal.


----------



## mlgdave (Feb 7, 2011)

I sell large nuggets regularly for spot + $35.00 per ounce, I sell hundreds of ounces per year, he did ok but ebays fees killed him, I own my own site and found this one as Im now into refining as well! (well about to start this week)

mlgdave


----------

